# anybody clutched a RZR?



## Gingerninjarick

Has anyone Clutched a RZR 800? Need some insight on which one to run? I think I already have the red primary installed from the previous owner but I want to do the whole kit. I'm running 29.5 outlaws with SATV 5 " lift, aftermarket airfilter box, aftermarket exhaust and a fuel controller. Been looking at dragonfire racing's stage 2 kit. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I've been looking at doing mine as well, running 30" zillas now. From what I've read just changing the springs doesn't do a whole lot to help. Check out the Rzr forum and run a search on Holz clutch kits. There supposed to be one of the best out there from what ive read. That's what I wanna put in mine. A buddy is running the epi muddler kit in his and it does pretty good as well.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Thanks man, I got a great quote on a Holz along with the two tools. Think I'm gonna go with them.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Anytime, that's what we're here for. Let me know how you like it. I'm very interested in one my self.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Brute650i

how much was the holz? I need one for my ranger


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Eastexasmudder said:


> I've been looking at doing mine as well, running 30" zillas now. From what I've read just changing the springs doesn't do a whole lot to help. Check out the Rzr forum and run a search on Holz clutch kits. There supposed to be one of the best out there from what ive read. That's what I wanna put in mine. A buddy is running the epi muddler kit in his and it does pretty good as well.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


I have the EPI Mudder kit on mine and I absolutely love it. A good stall and PLENTY of low end torque. I did notice a little bit of top end speed loss, but I'm not interested in hauling ***.....just getting that heavy sxs out of a mud hole. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Brute650i said:


> how much was the holz? I need one for my ranger


$200 for the clutch kit, $120 for OEM belt, and $120 for both tools. Not sure if Helix comes with the kit. $200 seems cheap compared to some of the other kits ive priced with helix and everything.. 

Crawfishie, Same here man. I dont need to be anywhere in a hurry, but I need all the power I can get when I get in the gumbo...


----------



## Agarcia

Brute650i said:


> how much was the holz? I need one for my ranger





From what I've been reading the ddp is the best to use on a ranger, I'm not sure though first hand. I'm doing research and also need to order one


----------



## Brute650i

Ddp is a very good but its basically the same kit as what bikeman sells. So since I'm a dealer for them ill probably just go with BMP kit. But I am also thinking ahead because I'm gonna be turbo'ing the ranger so don't need to spend a lot on clutching when it will all but be useless.


----------



## Bruiser

U can build your own clutch compression tool though from lowes for like $10... Just need an all thread bolt and a few other pieces of hardware. Now the clutch puller tool, I would buy. From what Ive read on other threads, the stock clutching is pretty stout already.


----------

